# Kristen Stewart: “Twitter”? Nein danke!



## beachkini (24 Mai 2012)

​*
Schauspielerin Kristen Stewart (22) ist ihr Privatleben heilig. Aus diesem Grund wird man den Leinwandstar auch auf der Microblogging-Plattform “Twitter” nicht finden.*

“Twilight”-Star Kristen Stewart, die mit derzeit mit Robert Pattinson liiert ist, wird man auf Twitter vergeblich suchen, da die 22-Jährige sich nie einen Account einrichten würde. Kristen sagte in einem Interview mit der Zeitung “Milenio”: “*Ich finde es seltsam, wenn Schauspieler anfangen zu glauben, dass sie interessant und cool sind, weil sie sich verkaufen.*

*Ich habe kein Problem mit ‘Twitter’ und wenn ich nicht gerade in dieser Position wäre, dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei, aber wenn man anfängt, Stücke von sich herzugeben, dann hört man auf, man selbst zu sein.”*

Auch Kristen Stewarts Freund, Robert Pattinson, kann der beliebten Plattform nicht wirklich etwas abgewinnen. Denn Twitter sei der Grund, weshalb er sich nie länger als 20 Minuten an einem Ort aufhalten könne. Wie der Onlinedienst “contactmusic.com” berichtet, geben die Fans nämlich über das Netz in sekundenschnelle seinen Aufenthaltsort weiter.

Der smarte Brite wörtlich: “Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wie mein normales Leben war. Wegen den Sachen im Internet und ‘Twitter’ ist überall, wo ich mich aufhalte, innerhalb von 30 Minuten eine Menschenmenge … Ich habe gelernt, nie länger als 20 Minuten an einem Ort zu bleiben.”

Vielleicht ohne ganz “Twitter” haben die Fans von Kristen Stewart und Robert Pattinson erfahren, wo ihre Stars derzeit weilen und dort stellen sie gerade ihre neusten Streifen. Pattinson stellt “Cosmopolis” vor, während Kristen Stewart für “On The Road” die Werbetrommel rührt.


----------



## Q (24 Mai 2012)

da sieht man mal, wie freundlich celebboard ist. Hier werden die Bilder mit einer kleinen Gnadenfrist für die Promis veröffentlicht


----------

